
Show HN: Noobs-Term – A cross-platform terminal configuration for everyone - aaronkjones
https://noobs-term.com/#/
======
Pawamoy
I'm currently building a list of resources that I want to use to customize my
terminal and improve my productivity. This is definitely something I will dig
into. Thank you for sharing!

